# finally got to paint in my booth



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

*finally got to paint in my booth -F3 car!!!!!*

got given a f3 car to re-paint 

booths full of crap due to no space (still waiting for it to be cleared) but i had no other choice to paint this with no heat (9c today, took me over 5 hours from first base to last clear due to massive flash off times)

also got some dust nibs in the paint, must remember to turn the fan off BEFORE i leave as opening the door sucks in ****e from outside



















never shot baseclear with my devilbiss suction gun. 2 bar at the gun inlet

anyway after 3 coats of base



















got it laying the base down real nice, so flat and great fan pattern and laydown compared to my old £20 lvlp gun

finished it with a drop coat and let it flash off for ages inbetween all these coats (i started paitning this at 1pm, and finished gone 5 pm!)

anyway the clear coats. went for a real thin one to start with, used a fast hardener due to the temps, came out pretty dammed good seeming as it was well below a good temp for laying paint down. want heating in now so bad because i know if i can get the room temp to 20c and all the parts to that temp it will come out like glass! motors currently in bits wanting 2 new bearings and one of the 2 extraction fans is overheating and is also out  (already had to rebuild the compressor, the other fan, list go;s on)























































second coat made it a fair bit less peeley




























that was it for the painting today.

jsut got this mess to fix next










like every other bit on the car its had a few years of battle damage, this bit was broken in 2, the nosecone i just painted was hell. very hard to paint once of these, the carbon is so flexible its hard to block proper flat without it being mounted to the car to hold it firm and pretty much every stress line has a crack in it

just the above bit, 2 side pods and the fron spoiler thats got 1 inch ****** missing from it to go. will grab a pic once the rest is done and the car decal'd up after its been wetsanded. should be a good few more track toys from this customer anyway


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Keep up the good work fella will keep an eye out on your progress :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

yup, all bits got a polish today, dont normally need to do it but i went to pick them up this morning and they had bloomed overnight 

they were dry when i left so means some condensation has got into the booth and settled on the bits. came out no probs with megs 82 on a soft buff pad so thank god for that. have them at my work upstairs where its mega hot. investing in a fan heater as a temp measure until i get my main heater tank filled to cure it and also making some doors for the extraction fan box so i can shut those at night so moisture and cold cant get into the booth.

a close call me thinks!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So are you now doing the body stuff full time or you still working elsewhere to ? You've got a lot of patience and talent !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

joys of flatting high build and guide coat










many hours later we have basecoat














































and then clear, 2 coats.


















































































managed to get the now fixed fan back into the heater, runs super smooth and quiet 

just engine cover to sort and a few tiny bits good job i did not get around to doing it as the 1lt of base i was provided only just did these, had about 150ml of it left.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work as ever Aaran the pictures looking good as well.

Subscribed to this mandatory viewing.

Stay cool. John Tht.


----------



## DaDangerMan (Jan 3, 2014)

Great work. what gun and setup are using for clear?
do you have a paintcode for that?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looking the bizz chap :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking fab... where about are you based?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

cheers guys.

not to bad finish out of the gun seeming as i struggle to get the booth anywhere over 12deg c atm, makes painting a mare as i have only just fixed the 300000kw heater just need to get the tank fitted and filled for HEAT. with heat i can start to finish base/clear in under 2 hours, that above has taken almost 6 hours from first base to last clear (flash of times are insane, also having to lay paint very thin so each layer drys faster) also sucks having to use a extra fast hardener with the clear as it gets very little chance to "settle" flat before it starts to harden off.

anyho gun is an older devilbiss GTI hvlp suction gun, all out of a 1.4mm tip on a 110 aircap, 2 bar inlet pressure on an almost full wide open fan. tbh the last car i did i used a £30 lvlp ebay gun and tbh it lays almost as good it just offers nothing in the way or durability of a devilbiss. getting paint flat is down to practice. clears just cheap HB body, its a track car at the end of the day and im likely to have it back numerous times for repairs :lol:

yes still working a full time job and working every free hour in my unit/booth (have done for the last year when i finished the black Crx). got to much work now so ready to take the plunge into fulltime self employment. tend to do more restoration work than anything else and complete re-paints, i hate blending old paint and leave that the the smart guys or bigger commercial type places whom can afford and have room for a paint mixing system .

in in lincolnshire near RAF coningsby units on the landing path so dammed noisey when every 10 mins eurofighters are going over with afterburners on dont mind the lank and spitty as they are nice and quiet


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice finish


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

final assembly today. gave me chanse to go up to the customers shop to try out the trizact system i just got. few bits still missing off the car and some more wetsanding but compared to what it was its a much improved!




































































































will get some daylight ones with it all done and outside


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## DaDangerMan (Jan 3, 2014)

thats amazing, love that colour


----------

